# Melbourne International Jazz Festiva



## rahul30 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Melbourne International Jazz Festival*

Just few more weeks to go for the Melbourne International Jazz festival .Looks interesting with array of big-name artists, straight-ahead jazz, genre-bending crossovers, blistering instrumentalists and soulful singers, alongside the best Australian artists !!!


----------

